# College Bowl (reboot) - spoilers



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

So NBC has brought back College Bowl... excuse me, the Capital One College Bowl. It premiered last night (Tues June 23) on NBC. Hosted by Peyton Manning.

The first thing that impressed me is how much these kids don't know. Jeopardy College Edition this ain't.

But my main reason for starting this thread... WTF is Peyton's brother, Cooper Manning, doing on this show? All he does is throw in the occasional snarky or stupid comment. Ice Cube comes up in a question, Peyton turns to Coop and asks what his favorite Ice Cube song is. _"Ice Ice Baby"._ Even Peyton groaned and turned away.

Seriously, I don't get his purpose. He's not funny, his answers are dad-level corny, he adds nothing to the show.

Coop aside, this was barely watchable. Anyone else watch?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

astrohip said:


> So NBC has brought back College Bowl... excuse me, the Capital One College Bowl. It premiered last night (Tues June 23) on NBC. Hosted by Peyton Manning.
> 
> The first thing that impressed me is how much these kids don't know. Jeopardy College Edition this ain't.
> 
> ...


I completely forgot this was on. I'll have to set up a SP now!


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

In all fairness, I've only watched the first half hour. 'Bama vs Auburn. The Iron Bowl. I should probably finish the show, and see how some real colleges did. Maybe the kids got smarter.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

astrohip said:


> So NBC has brought back College Bowl... excuse me, the Capital One College Bowl.


The original version was "G.E. College Bowl," so it's actually appropriate that this version has a title sponsor as well.

One of the weirdest things I've seen on TV in a long time was in the opening for this show: the clips from the original version had the old-school NBC peacock in the lower right-hand corner, as if NBC had been using it as a logo bug back in the 1960s. (It was particularly weird on the clips that were in black-and-white, where they put in a black-and white peacock!)


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

astrohip said:


> The first thing that impressed me is how much these kids don't know. Jeopardy College Edition this ain't.


That's my main problem with the show - well, that, and it uses a variation of the Honda Campus All-Star Challenge format rather than the traditional College Bowl one. I have a feeling the teams weren't chosen for their knowledge so much as for their "Q factor."

Something else that rubs me the wrong way; they make it sound like the scholarship money goes just to the contestants. Traditionally, it goes to the schools. Considering that the prize pool is over $1 million, this leads me back to wondering how the contestants were selected.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

That Don Guy said:


> it uses a variation of the Honda Campus All-Star Challenge format rather than the traditional College Bowl one.


That observation leads me to think that you're outside the target demographic for this incarnation.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

astrohip said:


> So NBC has brought back College Bowl... excuse me, the Capital One College Bowl. It premiered last night (Tues June 23) on NBC. Hosted by Peyton Manning.
> 
> The first thing that impressed me is how much these kids don't know. Jeopardy College Edition this ain't.
> 
> ...


I felt like all of Cooper's corny jokes and quips were scripted, just to give the show a less-serious feel. Probably just a way for Peyton to help his brother out. I did notice that all three Manning brothers are listed as Executive Producers.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> I felt like all of Cooper's corny jokes and quips were scripted, just to give the show a less-serious feel. Probably just a way for Peyton to help his brother out.


That's what my wife said, "Maybe his brother needed a job and Peyton made them hire him".

The problem with Cooper's corny jokes is they serve no purpose. I can't imagine any demo that likes them. Maybe he'll tone them down.

BTW, I did finally watch the 2nd half. They were marginally better (just having a pulse made you smarter than Bama<>Auburn), but still not what I would consider College Bowl material. I think it's what @That Don Guy alluded to above--they weren't picked for their brains.

I'll watch one more, but even The Chase is better than this.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> I felt like all of Cooper's corny jokes and quips were scripted, just to give the show a less-serious feel. Probably just a way for Peyton to help his brother out. I did notice that all three Manning brothers are listed as Executive Producers.


Yeah.. Poor Eli.. he needs help.. It' so bad he can't even be on camera


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

(Peyton's mom) "Peyton, take your older brother with you on your new show!"
(Peyton) "But, moooooooooooooooooom!"

I thought that Peyton would host the first half-hour, then Cooper would host-but he just stands there and, as others have pointed out, tells corny jokes-SMH!

The old footage at the beginning was cool-I saw Bradley University, a small school in Peoria, IL-my sister went there so that was cool!


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Steveknj said:


> I completely forgot this was on. I'll have to set up a SP now!


Me too, and I watched this as a child.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

pdhenry said:


> That observation leads me to think that you're outside the target demographic for this incarnation.


That's what worries me - the "target demographic" isn't as much interested in an academic competition as it is watching random kids representing, for the most part, big-time sports schools. I'm a little surprised that Michigan is paired with Minnesota instead of Ohio State, but Michigan and Minnesota won 11 College Bowl national championships between them.

Of course, limited popularity may have been why it always aired on Sunday afternoons; the only time any network aired it after 7 PM was the one-off 1984 National Championship show.



astrohip said:


> That's what my wife said, "Maybe his brother needed a job and Peyton made them hire him".


Cooper Manning has a job - on the Fox NFL pregame show.



Regina said:


> The old footage at the beginning was cool-I saw Bradley University, a small school in Peoria, IL-my sister went there so that was cool!


It could be from this. Quite a few of the clips came from matches on YouTube, including the infamous Princeton - Agnes Scott game (which may be the only intact game in color).


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Finally watched this last night (it was repeated Sat night and I recorded it). Cooper Manning serves NO purpose on this show, other than to serve as the show's moron. The original was actually handled like a serious game show, this one, attempts some of that but the interactions between the brothers make the show feel kinda lame.

Only Ivy League school I saw listed was Columbia, and a few others, as someone pointed out just feel like College sports rivals (and indeed they played that up having their celebrity alumni all be sports stars, Barkley, Brady, even Dungy as a plug for NBC's SNF team.) The questions were for the most part on a High School level of knowledge at best, and I was able to guess the vast majority of them. Too many questions related to pop culture as well. I don't remember that being part of the original either, though I was a teen or college student at the time of the original airings and those questions back them seemed MUCH harder. Any 4th Grader should know the date of the Louisiana Purchase for example. And the ones that were a bit harder, they gave enough of a clue to guess the right answer. I'll watch because I like quiz shows like this and fondly remember the original, but it doesn't feel like a "smart" enough quiz show.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Now analyze it adjusting to the ever crumbling level of American education….


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> Now analyze it adjusting to the ever crumbling level of American education&#8230;.


Well you would have HOPED they'd have brought in some smart kids. Their credentials seemed good (well based on their majors anyway). For all we know they could be getting stoned every day and attend an occasional class or two


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> Well you would have HOPED they'd have brought in some smart kids. Their credentials seemed good (well based on their majors anyway). For all we know they could be getting stoned every day and attend an occasional class or two


It's nice they brought in normal college students


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> For all we know they could be getting stoned every day and attend an occasional class or two


So pretty much the way I went thru college.

Nostalgic side trip: At my college (UC Santa Barbara), most classes were either M-W-F, or T-Th. Labs were T or Th for MWF classes, and W for T-Th classes (do they still have Labs?). Most students would have a couple MWF classes, and a couple T-Th classes. One quarter, I managed to arrange all my classes on T-Th (not an easy feat!). Labs on Wed. I had four day weekends all quarter!


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

watched at I think 1.7x.. STILL 'meh' for a quiz show.


----------



## dwells (Nov 3, 2001)

Watched the first episode- and it will probably be the last- did not find it interesting enough to watch- at all.

One of my big takeaways was that for the most part, the only contestant that mattered was the one answering the questions- basically did not even need the other 2 people on each team. We were laughing about the fact that a couple of them did absolutely nothing but just stand there throughout the game. The person answering the questions does all the work.

I guess I am in the minority but I did not think the questions were THAT easy- but still, the show is a no go for us. It just again shows what a great show- and concept- Jeopardy is by comparison


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Steveknj said:


> Finally watched this last night (it was repeated Sat night and I recorded it). Cooper Manning serves NO purpose on this show, other than to serve as the show's moron. The original was actually handled like a serious game show, this one, attempts some of that but the interactions between the brothers make the show feel kinda lame.


 I agree. I remember how adult all the kids looked, wearing suits, and with so many wearing glasses.

Cooper Manning has no more of a purpose than Anthony Anderson's mother on "To Tell the Truth". What were they thinking? I mean that about both shows. 


Steveknj said:


> Only Ivy League school I saw listed was Columbia, and a few others, as someone pointed out just feel like College sports rivals (and indeed they played that up having their celebrity alumni all be sports stars, Barkley, Brady, even Dungy as a plug for NBC's SNF team.) The questions were for the most part on a High School level of knowledge at best, and I was able to guess the vast majority of them. Too many questions related to pop culture as well. I don't remember that being part of the original either, though I was a teen or college student at the time of the original airings and those questions back them seemed MUCH harder. Any 4th Grader should know the date of the Louisiana Purchase for example. And the ones that were a bit harder, they gave enough of a clue to guess the right answer. I'll watch because I like quiz shows like this and fondly remember the original, but it doesn't feel like a "smart" enough quiz show.


"Jeopardy" changed in the same way, though I admit I didn't watch it for the first few years because I remembered how intellectual the Art Fleming show was and didn't think I could enjoy it. Maybe I can enjoy this more with the updated style, but it seems strange.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

astrohip said:


> In all fairness, I've only watched the first half hour. 'Bama vs Auburn. The Iron Bowl. I should probably finish the show, and see how some real colleges did. Maybe the kids got smarter.


Well, one school did.

I seriously couldn't believe how much some of these people didn't know.

Now I did finally realize they wouldn't know who Cyndi Lauper was. When I was in college she was like Katy Perry today. Or maybe Miley Cyrus. I was going to say Lady Gaga but that would have been Madonna.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

HarleyRandom said:


> I agree. I remember how adult all the kids looked, wearing suits, and with so many wearing glasses.
> 
> Cooper Manning has no more of a purpose than Anthony Anderson's mother on "To Tell the Truth". What were they thinking? I mean that about both shows.
> "Jeopardy" changed in the same way, though I admit I didn't watch it for the first few years because I remembered how intellectual the Art Fleming show was and didn't think I could enjoy it. Maybe I can enjoy this more with the updated style, but it seems strange.


I enjoyed the Art Fleming years and it took me a long time to warm to Trebek.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

HarleyRandom said:


> Well, one school did.
> 
> I seriously couldn't believe how much some of these people didn't know.
> 
> Now I did finally realize they wouldn't know who Cyndi Lauper was. When I was in college she was like Katy Perry today. Or maybe Miley Cyrus. I was going to say Lady Gaga but that would have been Madonna.


I knew the Cyndi Lauper question! I had seen an interview with her with Dan Rather on Axis TV and they talked about Kinky Boots.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Ugh. Second episode was worse. 

As for gameplay. I’m trying to figure out what the tossup rounds do. The 2 minute lightening round outweighs it by a huge amount.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> Ugh. Second episode was worse.


Yeah, I'm out. Can't stand the doofus brother, and these "college geniuses" aren't.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

My next door neighbor is an Alabama fan based on the flag outside (his yard decorations also include a certain presidential candidate who isn't currently running) but I assume he would only care about sports.


----------



## ncbill (Sep 1, 2007)

Cooper should be the "Johnny Gilbert" announcer...


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

ncbill said:


> Cooper should be the "Johnny Gilbert" announcer...


He could only dream of having the man's talent.

There is a lost cat named Gilbert in my neighborhood, according to signs on utility poles.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

TonyD79 said:


> Ugh. Second episode was worse.
> 
> As for gameplay. I'm trying to figure out what the tossup rounds do. The 2 minute lightening round outweighs it by a huge amount.


Not the whole episode. The competition in the first half went very well, though I was surprised one of the kids thought Mussolini was an opera singer, and I thought people knew Pavarotti was Italian.

The second half was pretty bad. Morehouse did really well at first. Columbia didn't ever do well, which was surprising.

The brother needs a job, No surprise there.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Another thing that bugs me about this show is that for just about every question, the team captain says, "Um, Peyton (or Pay-a-ton, for the southern schools ), we are going to go with..." Are they getting a signal from the producers to "stretch" or something? Just say the answer! It's super annoying-to me, anyway!


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Regina said:


> Another thing that bugs me about this show is that for just about every question, the team captain says, "Um, Peyton (or Pay-a-ton, for the southern schools ), we are going to go with..." Are they getting a signal from the producers to "stretch" or something? Just say the answer! It's super annoying-to me, anyway!


It would keep me from saying "who is&#8230;"

Jeopardy trained.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Cooper once again proved to be useless. I was really hoping that commercial was edited but in fact Peyton said what he said when the commercial said he said it. And it's true.

The teams in the second half once again proved to be a big disappointment. The first team did very well and the all-girl team headed by the cheerleader who was shown in her hot outfits didn't do nearly as well, but at least they did better than the second half teams. 

I was really hoping to see the two teams from historically black schools do well but both those teams, one in a previous episode, had some of the lowest scores.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

I deleted my SP (or the equivalent for YTTV) after the latest episode.


----------



## The Spud (Aug 28, 2002)

I deleted mine, too. 

Some classic College Bowl shows have popped up in my YouTube recommendations. I don't think any of the current College Bowl contestants could answer any of the questions asked.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

The Spud said:


> I deleted mine, too.
> 
> Some classic College Bowl shows have popped up in my YouTube recommendations. I don't think any of the current College Bowl contestants could answer any of the questions asked.


I will still watch, but I agree, this show makes me feel smart in that the questions asked are not even worthy of "Who's smarter than a fifth grader"? Whey they asked the question "What was the name of the ship that landed at Plymouth, MASS" I'm thinking, don't we all learn that in kindergarten? These are supposed to be the brightest kids, but the questions SHOULD be able to be answered by the average college student, heck the average middle school student! Even the more difficult questions are asked in a way that practically gives away the answer. Something silly like (and this is not an actual question) "The formula for water his H2 what, which is also what we breathe" Any idiot should be able to get that even if you don't know the answer, which you should.

Games like Jeopardy and The Chase are at least sometimes challenging. This is just a vehicle to get Peyton and his idiot brother on TV. And the sad part is, Cooper is probably quite bright but they are making his seem like the idiot brother.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Steveknj said:


> And the sad part is, Cooper is probably quite bright but they are making his seem like the idiot brother.


Jon Cryer on "Two and a Half Men" is another example. He won awards for that performance. More recently he has played Lex Luthor.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

HarleyRandom said:


> Jon Cryer on "Two and a Half Men" is another example. He won awards for that performance. More recently he has played Lex Luthor.


I'm not sure why Cryer in either Two and a Half Men OR playing Lex Luther is any judge of how smart he is. Even winning an award for playing a part in a sitcom doesn't prove anything. What it proves is he's (arguably) a good actor.

Cooper, I think is probably just playing the foil to Peyton's terrible condescending jokes about his smarts. It's lazy and cheap and not fair to Cooper at all.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

If you watch Manning programming you see this is their humor. It is just being consistent. I’d bet Cooper writes a lot of the horrible lines. And some have to be off the cuff based on the situation.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> If you watch Manning programming you see this is their humor. It is just being consistent. I'd bet Cooper writes a lot of the horrible lines. And some have to be off the cuff based on the situation.


Manning programming? I'm not familiar with that. Although I knew about Cooper, this is the first thing I've seen him in. If this is the first impression he wants to give of himself, then a lot of people are going to think of his as a dumb country bumpkin, pretty much a stereoytpe of a dumb southern hillbilly (which he probably isn't). There are better ways to do self deprecating humor than tired old dumb hick jokes that makes him seem stupid.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> Manning programming? I'm not familiar with that. Although I knew about Cooper, this is the first thing I've seen him in. If this is the first impression he wants to give of himself, then a lot of people are going to think of his as a dumb country bumpkin, pretty much a stereoytpe of a dumb southern hillbilly (which he probably isn't). There are better ways to do self deprecating humor than tired old dumb hick jokes that makes him seem stupid.


I'm not familiar with Cooper (don't watch much sports), but agree with this. It's clear these are scripted, so it's not like he's really that stupid. But corny old dad jokes don't play well with anyone over five years old. I just can't figure out the demo for his being there.

Especially agree about the self-deprecating part. Done well, it's a strong tool. He plays it so poorly, it's a huge turn-off.

I quit watching, so I'm just hate-posting at this point.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Steveknj said:


> Cooper, I think is probably just playing the foil to Peyton's terrible condescending jokes about his smarts. It's lazy and cheap and not fair to Cooper at all.


Sounds like Penn and Teller. Teller chooses not to talk and Penn is all the time making fun of him, mainly when they do their magic, which is the last thing that happens on each episode of their CW series. But when Penn speaks in code to let magicians know he has figured out how a trick was done, or he admits they couldn't figure it out, he occasionally admits Teller is the smart one.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I continue to be amazed by what these kids don't know.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Once again, the best part of the show, IMHO, was the old footage and then the message from the blind player from the small college that beat Princeton cheering on the contestants! How cool!


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

HarleyRandom said:


> I continue to be amazed by what these kids don't know.





Regina said:


> Once again, the best part of the show, IMHO, was the old footage and then the message from the blind player from the small college that beat Princeton cheering on the contestants! How cool!


If you're interested in watching kids (mainly - every now and then somebody in their 40s or 50s shows up, especially if there's a team from "the Open University" (think something like University of Phoenix)) who really know their stuff playing the way the game used to be played, search for "University Challenge" on YouTube. The show's 50th season just started. They use "traditional" College Bowl rules, with a few of tweaks; all of the bonuses are 3 questions in a category worth 5 points each, there are always two "picture rounds" and one "music round," and the one thing I don't like, neither the players nor the host knows how much time is left until the game ends.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Regina said:


> Once again, the best part of the show, IMHO, was the old footage and then the message from the blind player from the small college that beat Princeton cheering on the contestants! How cool!


That was great. I didn't remember ever seeing women on this.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Even though I kind of halfway pay attention to this (and watch it sped up like most game shows), I think I like it more than I did at first..
and the stupid jokes about/by his brother have slightly grown on me.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

mattack said:


> Even though I kind of halfway pay attention to this (and watch it sped up like most game shows), I think I like it more than I did at first..
> and the stupid jokes about/by his brother have slightly grown on me.


I'm still watching and it's not the greatest quiz show, but I do think the questions have gotten a bit harder now that they have moved on to the next round, and I think they've cut down on the dumb Coop jokes somewhat.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I watched part of the Columbia/Tennessee(?) episode. I didn't think it was all that bad. I'll try to remember to watch the next episode.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I didn't think Columbia/Tennessee was bad either. There were a few things I would have expected them to know that they didn't, but it wasn't that bad. Except Tennessee was so far behind they were never going to catch up.

I do wonder about this. In the round where they had to identify the 30 most populous countries in Africa, why did someone say "Congo" when "DRC" had been mentioned? When Peyton said "incorrect" I interpreted that as not meaning the country had already been said, and yet he also said "incorrect" when someone forgot and said "Congo". Now my first thought was the person meant the small country west of the large one, which I figured was not one of the top 30 countries and that's why they were ruled incorrect. But how would they know for sure which Congo was intended? Unless there was a warning beforehand that they would have to use "DRC" to refer to the large country, without knowing why that was. And another possibility was they said "Congo" intending to mean the large country, forgetting that "DRC" had been mentioned.

And when Peyton wondered if Cooper could be fired in the middle, I was hoping for that.

This is at least the second week with behind the scenes footage before they really came back from commercial. I liked that.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

HarleyRandom said:


> I do wonder about this. In the round where they had to identify the 30 most populous countries in Africa, why did someone say "Congo" when "DRC" had been mentioned? When Peyton said "incorrect" I interpreted that as not meaning the country had already been said, and yet he also said "incorrect" when someone forgot and said "Congo". Now my first thought was the person meant the small country west of the large one, which I figured was not one of the top 30 countries and that's why they were ruled incorrect. But how would they know for sure which Congo was intended? Unless there was a warning beforehand that they would have to use "DRC" to refer to the large country, without knowing why that was. And another possibility was they said "Congo" intending to mean the large country, forgetting that "DRC" had been mentioned.


DRC refers to "Democratic Republic of Congo" which is a different country than "Congo." So I'm not sure why you're confused. One person said DRC and was correct. Another person said Congo and was incorrect. Then a third person said Congo again, not remembering it had already been said (and was incorrect anyway).


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

DevdogAZ said:


> DRC refers to "Democratic Republic of Congo" which is a different country than "Congo." So I'm not sure why you're confused. One person said DRC and was correct. Another person said Congo and was incorrect. Then a third person said Congo again, not remembering it had already been said (and was incorrect anyway).


Why am I confused?

Do we know that the first person to say "Congo" knew DRC had been mentioned and was referring to a different country? Or did this person forget about DRC or not know what that was, believing "Congo" was the large country?

And then there is the first time we knew for sure a country had been repeated. That wasn't "incorrect", but "repeated".

And don't people use the term "Congo" to refer to the large country? Personally, I think things were better when it was Zaire. And yes, I know that name represents a hated dictator.

Anyway, I did a paper in high school on Zaire, and some people from there visited my church.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Forgot this. Did Peyton not know when the episodes would air? Was it possible there would be a break during the Olympics? Last week he said, "next week" when the next episode was not coming on for three more weeks. I think they should have considered the possibility of a break of more than a week for whatever reason, and he should have said "next time" or something like that.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

HarleyRandom said:


> Forgot this. Did Peyton not know when the episodes would air? Was it possible there would be a break during the Olympics? Last week he said, "next week" when the next episode was not coming on for three more weeks. I think they should have considered the possibility of a break of more than a week for whatever reason, and he should have said "next time" or something like that.


Is this show taped "live" or weeks/months before air time?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> Is this show taped "live" or weeks/months before air time?


I would suspect it was recorded many months ago, and I'm sure Peyton had no idea during filming that it would be aired around the same time as the Olympics, much less that any episodes would be postponed to avoid airing opposite the Olympics.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

DevdogAZ said:


> I would suspect it was recorded many months ago, and I'm sure Peyton had no idea during filming that it would be aired around the same time as the Olympics, much less that any episodes would be postponed to avoid airing opposite the Olympics.


Opposite The Olympics? The show airs on the same network airing The Olympics, and they're not going to do anything else.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

HarleyRandom said:


> Opposite The Olympics? The show airs on the same network airing The Olympics, and they're not going to do anything else.


So change my post to "I'm sure Peyton had no idea episodes would be pre-empted by the Olympics."


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

Cooper Manning is genuinely funny !


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Odd to start a short series so soon before the olympics with no real break point in the series. Does nbc actually pay attention to their schedules?


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> Odd to start a short series so soon before the olympics with no real break point in the series. Does nbc actually pay attention to their schedules?


I am assuming the start date was chosen so it can end the week before the fall season begins; the championship game is also scheduled to air right after the final _America's Got Talent_ performances (the winner will be announced the following night). There was no block of 10 consecutive weeks in which it could air, so the "Olympics break" had to go somewhere, and I am assuming that nobody knew whether the show would run from early June through the end of August or late June through mid-September when it was taped.

_American Ninja Warrior_'s schedule is just as awkward - the Olympics break was in the middle of the semi-final rounds.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

This show reeks of the old strip programming like abc did with millionaire back in the day. 

Plus, season premieres don’t fill up a week anymore.


----------



## bnyc (Aug 11, 2021)

Three things ruined this show for me. 1. Peyton's a smart guy but the banter with his brother is cringe-inducing. 2. "Comin' to ya" 3. Everyone from every school starts with "Peyton" when addressing the host. They were obviously told to do so. WHY?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I had a few minutes to kill last night, and this was on the TV. Still as bad as ever. Cooper is worse than ever. Whatever that Latin phrase was, "Wear your underwear". Come on producers, this is must-see TV?


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

astrohip said:


> I had a few minutes to kill last night, and this was on the TV. Still as bad as ever. Cooper is worse than ever. Whatever that Latin phrase was, "Wear your underwear". Come on producers, this is must-see TV?


"Semper ubi, sub ubi" - the direct translation is, "Always where, under where"

And there was another headshaker - I can't believe that none of those contestants knew what Phi Beta Kappa was. Or maybe it's just not as big of a deal as it used to be?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I watch sped up, like with most game shows.. but I think the "stupid jokes" with the brother are actually funny, and earlier in this thread I sort of groaned about them too. They can overdo them, but a couple a show are funny.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

mattack said:


> I watch sped up, like with most game shows.. but I think the "stupid jokes" with the brother are actually funny, and earlier in this thread I sort of groaned about them too. They can overdo them, but a couple a show are funny.


I think they toned it down a little bit with Cooper. Still, this is a poor copy of the original College Bowl. Another thing that annoys me is that Peyton has mispronounced a few questions and answers.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I was shocked at what musicians they said were Mom and Dad's. I was expecting someone lame. It just doesn't seem right for the parents to like those musicians. Now Cooper had the right idea referring to Perry Como and Engelbert Humperdinck. That's my music!

I'm amazed those kids can tell cars apart. To me they all look alike. I too was surprised it seemed like no cars from American companies were on the list. But I wouldn't know what an Equinox is. I passed by a used car dealer yesterday that had a 1960 Cadillac. Now that's one I would like to have, except for all the problems such an old car would have.

Both teams did quite well with the 2-minute round. Well, Michigan messed up olive oil. Everyone knows that's low fat. 

I have to wonder why bother rushing at the end when you've already won it.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

HarleyRandom said:


> I was shocked at what musicians they said were Mom and Dad's. I was expecting someone lame. It just doesn't seem right for the parents to like those musicians. Now Cooper had the right idea referring to Perry Como and Engelbert Humperdinck. That's my music!


Did you miss the part where Peyton said the category was about "Music from the 1980s"?


HarleyRandom said:


> I'm amazed those kids can tell cars apart. To me they all look alike. I too was surprised it seemed like no cars from American companies were on the list. But I wouldn't know what an Equinox is. I passed by a used car dealer yesterday that had a 1960 Cadillac. Now that's one I would like to have, except for all the problems such an old car would have.


The category was top 20 bestselling "passenger cars." I'm guessing that means it didn't include SUVs and CUVs which is why the CR-V and Equinox answers were incorrect, since according to Edmunds, both those cars are in the top 10 overall.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

DevdogAZ said:


> Did you miss the part where Peyton said the category was about "Music from the 1980s"?


Again, I was expecting lame music. I guess there's very little of that from the 80s. 


DevdogAZ said:


> The category was top 20 bestselling "passenger cars." I'm guessing that means it didn't include SUVs and CUVs which is why the CR-V and Equinox answers were incorrect, since according to Edmunds, both those cars are in the top 10 overall.


That makes sense.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

PressReader.com - Digital Newspaper & Magazine Subscriptions

Look at the list of worst hosts, which comes last.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> Did you miss the part where Peyton said the category was about "Music from the 1980s"?
> 
> The category was top 20 bestselling "passenger cars." I'm guessing that means it didn't include SUVs and CUVs which is why the CR-V and Equinox answers were incorrect, since according to Edmunds, both those cars are in the top 10 overall.


And they still didn't get it. During the return, they were still naming SUVs.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

HarleyRandom said:


> PressReader.com - Digital Newspaper & Magazine Subscriptions
> 
> Look at the list of worst hosts, which comes last.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

I didn't remember the show mentioning it the first time, but USC's captain, Karan Menon, is the 2015 National Geographic Bee winner. I guess that $25,000 scholarship he got for that doesn't go as far as he had hoped...
Seriously, this is another reason why I think the prize should go to the schools, like it did in the past, rather than to the contestants. Then again, I have a feeling this show is about as likely to be renewed for a second season as _Genius Junior_, at least in its current format. A few tweaks, and I can see this working as something NBC can air on Sunday nights at 7 outside of football season. (Remember that the original version only aired on Sunday afternoons, except late in its run when it ran at 6:00.)


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

That Don Guy said:


> I didn't remember the show mentioning it the first time, but USC's captain, Karan Menon, is the 2015 National Geographic Bee winner. I guess that $25,000 scholarship he got for that doesn't go as far as he had hoped...
> Seriously, this is another reason why I think the prize should go to the schools, like it did in the past, rather than to the contestants. Then again, I have a feeling this show is about as likely to be renewed for a second season as _Genius Junior_, at least in its current format. A few tweaks, and I can see this working as something NBC can air on Sunday nights at 7 outside of football season. (Remember that the original version only aired on Sunday afternoons, except late in its run when it ran at 6:00.)


They can start by getting new hosts. I think outside of the inane chatter between the brothers, and the fact that it always feels to me that Peyton is reading the answers without having any clue what the question was asking, the show in it's format isn't terrible. I do think that if these kids are suppose to be the smartest of the smart at their schools that they need more difficult questions, at least ones that someone like me, who's maybe slightly better than average at this kind of trivia, can only get right about 50% of the time. I'm probably knowing at least 80% of the answers. Also stay with more academic topics and stay away from pop culture topics. Do we really need these smart kids answering a question about how many #1 songs Drake had?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

That Don Guy said:


> A few tweaks,


* Get rid of both hosts, and find a single host who's fun, personable and smart. Mayim would work in this.

* These are not the brightest kids at those schools. They miss questions that any well-educated college student should know. I watch them have to discuss & debate among themselves trivia I learned in high school.

* Up the money, and have it go to the schools. This gives the schools an incentive to send their best. Have minor prizes in the first rounds ($5K or less), up it to $10K for the semis, then $100K minimum for the finals. Make it count!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Having money go to the schools would be meaningless. A $100K influx to the general scholarship fund of most of these schools would be a drop in the ocean, and if the individual players didn't benefit directly, there would be no incentive for them to perform well other than school pride.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

astrohip said:


> * Get rid of both hosts, and find a single host who's fun, personable and smart. Mayim would work in this.
> 
> * These are not the brightest kids at those schools. They miss questions that any well-educated college student should know. I watch them have to discuss & debate among themselves trivia I learned in high school.
> 
> * Up the money, and have it go to the schools. This gives the schools an incentive to send their best. Have minor prizes in the first rounds ($5K or less), up it to $10K for the semis, then $100K minimum for the finals. Make it count!


Wouldn't a personal incentive encourage the best to enter the competition?

Anyway, we don't know how the teams were selected. Low profile so few tried out? High Q scores? Social activism? Randomness? Actual testing?


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

astrohip said:


> * Get rid of both hosts, and find a single host who's fun, personable and smart. Mayim would work in this.


Oh, definitely.


astrohip said:


> * These are not the brightest kids at those schools. They miss questions that any well-educated college student should know. I watch them have to discuss & debate among themselves trivia I learned in high school.


They couldn't be. UCLA's captain is a hot cheerleader? And they make a point of showing her looking sexy.

I forgot she did all those other things. When does she have time to study?

I thought it was gracious of her to offer to step aside when her team lost the knockout round.

And then Fred took over the rest of the time slot and I'll have to watch the final round somewhere else. I had no idea the weather was so bad where I live. And the truth is it wasn't. It hardly rained at all. Then the line of thunderstorms that was on the radar finally headed my way and it was a noisy night but not all that bad.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

HarleyRandom said:


> PressReader.com - Digital Newspaper & Magazine Subscriptions
> 
> Look at the list of worst hosts, which comes last.


On the subject of Peyton, a former football star, being a host, this article also listed Strahan as being one of the worst. I disagree. Strahan does a very good job and is quite likable. I can't imagine anyone else in the role.

I thought it was so funny this week when Strahan's co-worker told the story of not knowing who he was.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Do the schools sponsor the players or do the producers choose which schools will be featured and then they just have auditions at the schools with the school's blessing (and that's how I'll bet it works. The schools probably have little say in who the producers choose). Not that they aren't worthy, but of course they have to include both Peyton's school (Tennessee) and Cooper/Eli (Mississippi). And they probably had to have at least one HBCU and one Ivy League school. Otherwise a lot of college football rivalries were chosen.

To me, they need to find a host who at least gives me the idea that they know the answers to more complex questions. I'm sure Alex Trebeck didn't actually know the answers to all those questions, but at least it kind of felt that he did. Peyton is the opposite. It always feels to me that he's just reading the answer and has no real clue on most of them. I think the few he does, are the ones he brings Cooper in on so he can make a snarky silly joke. I don't know who that could be. Maybe someone like a sports announcer. How about someone like Bob Costas, Bryant Gumbel. They probably wouldn't do it, but that's what I'm thinking. Someone well respected in the sports world but someone who's considered bright and thought provoking. Perhaps there's an athlete who fits that as well.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Found this

College Bowl

Nothing there about university sponsorship.

However they do emphasize "spirit."

Also

How NBC's 'College Bowl' Revival Produced a Show During the Pandemic - Variety

They did engage the universities financially according to that.

But I've seen Reddit and Facebook posts from casting on college pages. It looks like they solicited individuals then clumped them into schools afterwards.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

HarleyRandom said:


> I have to wonder why bother rushing at the end when you've already won it.


From the semi finals matchups, it looks like total points are used to seed the next round. They never actually said that but the semis have a 1 v 4 and 2 v 3 setup.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I know this isn't the exact right thread for this, but are there full archives of the 60s show anywhere? My father was on 5/26/1968 - Wayne State vs. Brandeis, and I'd love to find it and see it.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

There are a lot on you tube. I didn’t find the one you mentioned but it may be there.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> I know this isn't the exact right thread for this, but are there full archives of the 60s show anywhere? My father was on 5/26/1968 - Wayne State vs. Brandeis, and I'd love to find it and see it.


Afraid not. IIRC, each school was given the option to obtain a copy of the match(es) it was in, and every now and then, somebody uncovers a few episodes with a particular school, but other than that, it is presumed that the tapes (and kinescopes, from the days when it was live) were eventually erased, as happened with most other game shows of the 1960s.

You can find out more at the College Bowl Valhalla group on Facebook.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

TonyD79 said:


> From the semi finals matchups, it looks like total points are used to seed the next round. They never actually said that but the semis have a 1 v 4 and 2 v 3 setup.


Oh, right, total points were used to determine who got in, and that was a competition with schools that weren't even in the game.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Turtleboy said:


> I know this isn't the exact right thread for this, but are there full archives of the 60s show anywhere? My father was on 5/26/1968 - Wayne State vs. Brandeis, and I'd love to find it and see it.


I've been watching shows that were brought back like this one and they've managed to find where someone or a relative appeared on the earlier version. But those weren't as old and more stuff was saved.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

No reruns? That were doing it for a while.

Just in case, I went to the NBC web site. Only one commercial and I was able to watch. I went to the second to last commercial break and saw gymnasts. I had seen them so I advanced to the next commercial break. Hey, I don't even have to watch any commercials. A swimmer encouraged her team and she looked good in her uniform. But why is the cheerleader back on UCLA's team? And the competition is over? Wait, maybe it happened after the commercial and before the 2 minutes. I went back to the gymnasts and had no video. I had to start all over and wait through several commercials. And then I was back. The UCLA girls could have done better. everyone knows the answers to some of those questions. Or should. And yet the cheerleader said they did a great job. I loved their facial expressions when they were surprised they were right.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

HarleyRandom said:


> I've been watching shows that were brought back like this one and they've managed to find where someone or a relative appeared on the earlier version. But those weren't as old and more stuff was saved.


It depends on the producer and when the show aired. The complete CBS Press Your Luck run exists because it is from the 1980s, where more producers were keeping rather than erasing/re-using their tapes. The complete CBS The Price is Right and NBC Card Sharks runs exist because Mark Goodson was one of the early practitioners of "keeping the tapes." College Bowl, on the other hand, ended in 1970, before pretty much anybody had video recorders (and I am not sure that color ones existed). Nobody felt that there would ever be a market for re-airing the shows, and even if there was, a lot of tapes from the 1960s were on media that deteriorated over time. Even if NBC would have kept the tapes, there was a fire in the late 1970s that destroyed a significant bit of what tapes it did have; Johnny Carson's first appearance hosting The Tonight Show may have been a victim of this.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Auburn vs. Columbia was the first episode I watched in its entirety. I'm surprised that the show is structured in a way that Auburn, which was kicking the living crap out of Columbia for the vast majority of the show, could lose by a significant margin based on one round.

I like Peyton but he may need to lighten up a bit more. Also, I'm surprised that he reads the questions while looking down at the podium as opposed to having an eye level teleprompter.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> Auburn vs. Columbia was the first episode I watched in its entirety. I'm surprised that the show is structured in a way that Auburn, which was kicking the living crap out of Columbia for the vast majority of the show, could lose by a significant margin based on one round.


Same here. Away from home, have limited TV options, so we watched the entire episode. First thought... Coop is still a tool.

But yeah, Auburn was doing so well, I assumed they had won, even after that speed round at the end. Was stunned when they revealed Columbia won. I guess it's like FJ, where one unlucky question can kill a champ.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

When the total scores going into the final round are in the 200-300 range, and the final scores are in the 600-800 range, you know the majority of the game rides on the final speed round.

The biggest factor is getting that bonus for answering 5 questions right. That's why Columbia won. They got 16 right, so they got three bonuses vs. Auburn that only got 11 and two bonuses. That made all the difference.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> Auburn vs. Columbia was the first episode I watched in its entirety. I'm surprised that the show is structured in a way that Auburn, which was kicking the living crap out of Columbia for the vast majority of the show, could lose by a significant margin based on one round.


That's probably the main problem with the format, although it does keep people from changing the channel if they think that the game is out of reach.

And Columbia's captain did not do his team any favors in the faceoffs when he kept trying to buzz in before the question was finished. Note that in the traditional College Bowl format, you can buzz in at any time, but if the first player that buzzes in does so before the question is completely read and gets it wrong, there's a 5-point penalty.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> When the total scores going into the final round are in the 200-300 range, and the final scores are in the 600-800 range, you know the majority of the game rides on the final speed round.
> 
> The biggest factor is getting that bonus for answering 5 questions right. That's why Columbia won. They got 16 right, so they got three bonuses vs. Auburn that only got 11 and two bonuses. That made all the difference.


I'm basing this off of just watching one episode but the importance of the speed round seems to make the first 75% of the show relatively meaningless. At least in that episode.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> I'm basing this off of just watching one episode but the importance of the speed round seems to make the first 75% of the show relatively meaningless. At least in that episode.


I guess if you build up enough of a lead, it mitigates the chances of coming back. You can be losing Jeopardy the whole way and if the contestant gets the last question wrong and bets stupidly, they can lose. I don't see why this is really that different. A lot of game shows are structured this way, because as you said, it keeps you watching. It's impressive that Columbia could come back considering that they had a player in the penalty box as well.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> I guess if you build up enough of a lead, it mitigates the chances of coming back. You can be losing Jeopardy the whole way and if the contestant gets the last question wrong and bets stupidly, they can lose. I don't see why this is really that different. A lot of game shows are structured this way, because as you said, it keeps you watching. It's impressive that Columbia could come back considering that they had a player in the penalty box as well.


Columbia has won twice with two players. A third May add some knowledge the other two don't have but the multiple consulting can also slow the team down. Columbia was very fast this week.

Even with getting so many more questions right, Columbia also answered several wrong. That means they blazed through the questions.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> I'm basing this off of just watching one episode but the importance of the speed round seems to make the first 75% of the show relatively meaningless. At least in that episode.


This is by design, at least from a "keep the viewers from changing the channel" standpoint. If a game seems out of reach halfway through, people aren't going to stay engaged, but if it's anyone's game down to the final few questions, then it keeps things exciting.

I noticed the same thing on last night's episode of Family Game Fight. The first game is worth 500 points, the second game is worth 1000, and the values continue increasing until the last game to determine the winner awarded 500 points for each correct answer, which meant that last game could theoretically award more points than had been available in all the previous games combined.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

“points are tripled, so the family who wins this round wins the feud”


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> I guess if you build up enough of a lead, it mitigates the chances of coming back. You can be losing Jeopardy the whole way and if the contestant gets the last question wrong and bets stupidly, they can lose. I don't see why this is really that different. A lot of game shows are structured this way, because as you said, it keeps you watching. It's impressive that Columbia could come back considering that they had a player in the penalty box as well.


But there's a penalty for a wrong answer in Jeopardy and potentially a big penalty for a self imposed stupid Final Jeopardy wager. I don't think there's a penalty for an incorrect answer on this show.

A side question: was the original College Bowl a half hour show? That's what I think I remember.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> But there's a penalty for a wrong answer in Jeopardy and potentially a big penalty for a self imposed stupid Final Jeopardy wager. I don't think there's a penalty for an incorrect answer on this show.
> 
> A side question: was the original College Bowl a half hour show? That's what I think I remember.


There is a penalty, at least during the rounds where there are follow up questions that one team only can answer. If you get the answer wrong, the other team can steal that question by getting the answer correct.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

That Don Guy said:


> And Columbia's captain did not do his team any favors in the faceoffs when he kept trying to buzz in before the question was finished.


Nevertheless, that's how they won. More questions asked, more right answers. I didn't think they had a chance.

Both teams had trouble with what I thought were easy questions but Auburn really fell apart at the end. So many easy questions they didn't know the answers to and that cost them.

I'm amazed anyone thought Illinois was in the Eastern time zone. No one had said Indiana yet. I thought I would have an easy time keeping up but even I wasn't sure after a while.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

HarleyRandom said:


> Nevertheless, that's how they won. More questions asked, more right answers. I didn't think they had a chance.
> 
> Both teams had trouble with what I thought were easy questions but Auburn really fell apart at the end. So many easy questions they didn't know the answers to and that cost them.
> 
> I'm amazed anyone thought Illinois was in the Eastern time zone. No one had said Indiana yet. I thought I would have an easy time keeping up but even I wasn't sure after a while.


I think the only ones they missed were Indiana and Michigan. And they are in the midwest so it's not an obvious answer (and I happen to know those due to following sports). Also, what I consider easy questions might not be to someone who's not of my age group. And what might be easy to them, like questions about current pop culture, I might not know. So "easy" is relative. With that said, I don't like the idea that they even HAVE pop culture type questions and should stick with academic topics. But that might be boring to a lot of viewers, so I can understand why they include it.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I liked the answer to the question about the name of Ebenezer Scrooge's overworked assistant: Bob Marley.

At first I just thought, WHAT?!? But then after I thought about it, you had Bob Cratchit and Jacob Marley, so that's an easy mistake to make.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

I live in Indiana and most people I speak with (work related) think that Indiana is in the Central time zone. If you follow sports, like someone brought up, that would help...but I kept waiting for Indiana and it never came...


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Regina said:


> I live in Indiana and most people I speak with (work related) think that Indiana is in the Central time zone. If you follow sports, like someone brought up, that would help...but I kept waiting for Indiana and it never came...


Peyton clearly said "all or part" of the state and I know part of Indiana is Eastern.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Yes, part of Indiana is Central, but many people I speak with think that ALL of Indiana is in the Central Time Zone-I know what the question said - too bad it didn't come to the kids' minds! They skipped over Indiana from Ohio straight to Illiinois! (WOMP WOMP)


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Florida is also part Eastern, part Central. Florida was accepted as an answer, IIRC.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Regina said:


> Yes, part of Indiana is Central, but many people I speak with think that ALL of Indiana is in the Central Time Zone-I know what the question said - too bad it didn't come to the kids' minds! They skipped over Indiana from Ohio straight to Illiinois! (WOMP WOMP)


People driving from the east coast to Chicago tend to mentally skip Indiana as well!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Regina said:


> Yes, part of Indiana is Central, but many people I speak with think that ALL of Indiana is in the Central Time Zone-I know what the question said - too bad it didn't come to the kids' minds! They skipped over Indiana from Ohio straight to Illiinois! (WOMP WOMP)


Isn't it more like 98% of Indiana is Central, with only a couple small areas bordering Ohio sticking to Eastern?


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> Isn't it more like 98% of Indiana is Central, with only a couple small areas bordering Ohio sticking to Eastern?


Most of Indiana is Eastern, with only the northwest and southwest corners in the Central time zone (basically the Chicago suburbs and the Evansville area).


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

trainman said:


> Most of Indiana is Eastern, with only the northwest and southwest corners in the Central time zone (basically the Chicago suburbs and the Evansville area).


Ah, OK. I had it backwards. But I knew only a very small portion of Indiana was in a different time zone from the rest.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I can't read anything because it was getting close to midnight when Alabama finished up. Once again, a lot of answers they should have known but either didn't or couldn't think of under the pressure.

Ford, Carter, Tyler, Garfield, Arthur, Benjamin Harrison and Fillmore. Ford and Carter should have been easy. And Tyler didn't win even if he did run for the first time. I don't remember if he did. 

The one family had all these pets and all were introduced except the cats. I wanted them to introduce the cats.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I suppose some were looking forward to an Alabama-Auburn final. What will happen is as far from that as it could have been.

I have a neighbor with a "Roll Tide" flag in front of his house but I'm pretty sure he only likes actual sports.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

HarleyRandom said:


> I suppose some were looking forward to an Alabama-Auburn final. What will happen is as far from that as it could have been.
> 
> I have a neighbor with a "Roll Tide" flag in front of his house but I'm pretty sure he only likes actual sports.


Anybody with a "Roll Tide" (or "War Eagle") flag on their front lawn probably believes the only "actual sports" are football and the spring football within-team scrimmages.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

That Don Guy said:


> Anybody with a "Roll Tide" (or "War Eagle") flag on their front lawn probably believes the only "actual sports" are football and the spring football within-team scrimmages.


He has other flags on his lawn but not being a paid member of this site I can't say what those are.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

That Don Guy said:


> Anybody with a "Roll Tide" (or "War Eagle") flag on their front lawn probably believes the only "actual sports" are football and the spring football within-team scrimmages.


Unless your name is Charles Barkley of course.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

That was quite an ending. I don't think Columbia was ever behind once they got caught up.

How can anyone not know The Lone Ranger?


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Lol'ed at the end when Peyton said all those nice things to Cooper then he said, "Mom told me to say that!"


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

HarleyRandom said:


> That was quite an ending. I don't think Columbia was ever behind once they got caught up.
> 
> How can anyone not know The Lone Ranger?


The Lone Ranger is a 1950s TV Show. I can see where an 18 year old kid may not know who that is. If someone asked you about a current popular singer, you might not know who that is, but every kid would.

Good ending. One things I found interesting. When each school got the rah rah from a famous person, Columbia got theirs from Madeline Albright, a former Secretary of State. USC got theirs from Jerry Buss's trophy wife. He's the owner of the Lakers. I guess that says a lot about each of these schools.


----------



## Bruce24 (Jan 8, 2003)

HarleyRandom said:


> That was quite an ending. I don't think Columbia was ever behind once they got caught up.
> 
> How can anyone not know The Lone Ranger?


The first episodes aired in 1949, 50ish years before these kids were born.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Haven't there been relatively recent Lone Ranger movies? My guess is that they were confused by the Bass Reeves reference.

It's nice that the losing team got a decent consolation prize unlike another game show I watched earlier this year where the losers got zip.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> Good ending. One things I found interesting. When each school got the rah rah from a famous person, Columbia got theirs from Madeline Albright, a former Secretary of State. USC got theirs from Jerry Buss's trophy wife. He's the owner of the Lakers. I guess that says a lot about each of these schools.


She's not Jerry Buss' wife. She's his daughter. Jerry died in 2013. Jeanie dated Phil Jackson for many years. She holds a 1/6 interest in the Lakers, as do each of her siblings, but she's the one who is in charge.

And it's kind of ridiculous for you to assume that's the best USC could muster. I'm sure USC has hundreds of celebrity alums that would be more recognizable than Jeanie Buss. I think the fact that they got her probably says more about the lack of clout of the show than it does about the school.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> She's not Jerry Buss' wife. She's his daughter. Jerry died in 2013. Jeanie dated Phil Jackson for many years. She holds a 1/6 interest in the Lakers, as do each of her siblings, but she's the one who is in charge.
> 
> And it's kind of ridiculous for you to assume that's the best USC could muster. I'm sure USC has hundreds of celebrity alums that would be more recognizable than Jeanie Buss. I think the fact that they got her probably says more about the lack of clout of the show than it does about the school.


Ahhhh, sorry mispoke about her. But they were able to get a Secretary of State for Columbia, a national figure. They couldn't find someone influential to speak on behalf of USC?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> Ahhhh, sorry mispoke about her. But they were able to get a Secretary of State for Columbia, a national figure. They couldn't find someone influential to speak on behalf of USC?


I agree it's kind of surprising that's who they got from USC. There are hundreds of names on this list, dozens of whom would be recognizable to virtually anyone watching. And the funny thing is Jeanie Buss isn't even listed.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I skipped over all of the "up close and personal segments" of this show.


----------



## Bruce24 (Jan 8, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> It's nice that the losing team got a decent consolation prize unlike another game show I watched earlier this year where the losers got zip.


Everyone who participated got money:
Grand Champion $125,000
1st Runner-Up $25,000
Semi-Finalists $15,000
Quarter-Finalists $10,000
Other Schools $5,000


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> I skipped over all of the "up close and personal segments" of this show.


They were mercifully brief.

But why does a show that answers trivia questions give a look ahead with the answers before commercials ?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> I skipped over all of the "up close and personal segments" of this show.


I do the same and also most of the rah rah clips of students and teachers. I'll check out the "celebrities" when they come on though, but often they are a waste too.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> They were mercifully brief.
> 
> But why does a show that answers trivia questions give a look ahead with the answers before commercials ?


They do this on other quiz shows too. It makes no sense. I skip it.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

When they gave USC their $25,000, I was hoping that they were paying in-state tuition. Then Karan made the comment about being from upstate New York...OUCH!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Regina said:


> When they gave USC their $25,000, I was hoping that they were paying in-state tuition. Then Karan made the comment about being from upstate New York...OUCH!


Is USC a state school? For some reason I always thought it was private. I know UCLA is part of the California school system. I suppose some private schools offer in state tuition discounts as well.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> Is USC a state school? For some reason I always thought it was private. I know UCLA is part of the California school system. I suppose some private schools offer in state tuition discounts as well.


USC is private.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> USC is private.


That's what I thought. I don't know if they offer in state tuition. When I went to a private college in NY, they didn't but there were certain scholarships you could get that were just instate, which I wound up getting and losing when I transferred to ASU.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

In my experience, most state schools will grant you in-state status after you've lived there for a certain period of time. So if someone is a senior from out of state, they probably only had to pay out-of-state tuition during their freshman year.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> USC is private.


Even more so, then!


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

According to collegecalc.com

"Tuition for University of Southern California is $57,256 for the 2019/2020 academic year. This is 96% more expensive than the national average private non-profit four year college tuition of $29,191. University of Southern California is one of the 100 most expensive colleges in the America, coming in 13th on our Expensive 100 Ranking. The cost is 134% more expensive than the average California tuition of $24,481 for 4 year colleges. Tuition ranks 143rd in California amongst 4 year colleges for affordability and is the 2nd most expensive 4 year college in the state. *Price does not vary by residence.*"


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Cornell is odd (at least among universities I'm aware of). It has some state colleges and some private colleges and the tuition is determined by which college you've been admitted to. So you can major in agricultural engineering in the statutory School of Agriculture and Life Sciences and take many of your courses right alongside students in the private College of Engineering who are paying roughly 50% more tuition per semester (it's still a fairly large number - $40k/year vs $60k).

Currently, out-of-state tuition in the public colleges is the same as tuition in the private colleges.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

$57,256 for one year of college! Even if your parents are relatively rich that's still a kick in he butt. No wonder those stars got their kids fake rowing scholarships.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

But how many people pay full retail on those tuition rates?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

The captain of the winning Columbia team, Shomik Ghose, went to the same high school as Elizabeth Holmes (Theranos).


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

astrohip said:


> The captain of the winning Columbia team, Shomik Ghose, went to the same high school as Elizabeth Holmes (Theranos).


Was that a question on the show?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> Was that a question on the show?


I'm pretty sure one of the lawyers will be digging into this.


----------



## Armando N. Thomas (Dec 31, 2021)

Mannings were so hilarious! It was entertaining to watch.

*___*
*I am providing a nursing essay writing service for all kinds of students at https://writix.co.uk/nursing-essay-writing-service  . I love TV shows, especially sci-fi. I have been waiting for my favourite show's return date. Netflix. I'm here to binge-watch.*


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)




----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

From the looks of the "casting application," they're not even bothering looking for "teams" so much as "three students from the same school."


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

That Don Guy said:


> From the looks of the "casting application," they're not even bothering looking for "teams" so much as "three students from the same school."


I guess I always assumed that was how they got their contestants.


----------



## samsauce29 (Nov 30, 2007)

TonyD79 said:


> I guess I always assumed that was how they got their contestants.


Right. The team members didn't seem to know each other last season.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

samsauce29 said:


> Right. The team members didn't seem to know each other last season.


Wasn't the UCLA team all cheerleaders? I assume they all knew each other in advance.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

That Don Guy said:


> Wasn't the UCLA team all cheerleaders? I assume they all knew each other in advance.


Some may have known some of the others but there were comments about making new fiends on their teams but a few.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

That Don Guy said:


> Wasn't the UCLA team all cheerleaders? I assume they all knew each other in advance.


Wasn't that the team with the one really hot looking cheerleader?


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Oh, no ... it's coming back.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

A double dose tonight.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I got through two of them. One of the first two teams did really well and the other team did not, and then both missed a lot in the two-minute round.

Later on several teams did quite well in the two-minute rounds. My perception was they were missing a lot, and that was wrong because it was stated they did really well. 

I had to root for Texas because my cousin taught there. I think she's retired now. She kept saying she was retiring and kept going back to work.

I liked that one team had both a Peyton and an Eli. why Cooper has to continue making his nonsensical comments I don't understand. He had more of a purpose this year with an audience. 

Peyton didn't say "I need an answer" once. I was starting to wonder if there was even a time limit.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I hadn't even realized this show was back. It was pretty dumb last season (2021) though I might have still watched it.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> I hadn't even realized this show was back. It was pretty dumb last season (2021) though I might have still watched it.


They've bumped up the level of the questions, especially in the Two-Minute Drill.
One thing I don't like: the misleading category names.
*SPOILER - highlight to read (warning: the spoiler color probably goes away if you quote the post):*
I for one expected a category called "49ers" to be about the California Gold Rush, and not about worldwide events that happened in years ending in 49.
*END SPOILER*


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

That Don Guy said:


> They've bumped up the level of the questions, especially in the Two-Minute Drill.
> One thing I don't like: the misleading category names.
> *SPOILER - highlight to read (warning: the spoiler color probably goes away if you quote the post):*
> I for one expected a category called "49ers" to be about the California Gold Rush, and not about worldwide events that happened in years ending in 49.
> *END SPOILER*


It wasn't the questions that were necessarily dumb and I'll leave it at that.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

That Don Guy said:


> They've bumped up the level of the questions, especially in the Two-Minute Drill.
> One thing I don't like: the misleading category names.


Those are fun. "Pyramid" does the same thing. On that show the categories sound naughty.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

This show should be on Saturday mornings right before the college football pregame shows.

The questions seemed more difficult in the first two shows of the second season and Cooper Manning wasn't nearly as annoying.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

cheesesteak said:


> This show should be on Saturday mornings right before the college football pregame shows.
> 
> The questions seemed more difficult in the first two shows of the second season and Cooper Manning wasn't nearly as annoying.


I didn't notice the questions were more difficult but I did notice a lot of wrong answers. Cooper was less annoying.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

The sound effect for the wrong answer is the same as on "Generation Gap".

Only one episode tonight.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

The teams were really bad in the 2-minute round the first half this week. Peyton said the one team did well, but they missed a lot of what I thought were easy questions. But they were geniuses compared to Morehouse.

Now Duke v. Columbia did really well. I thought the Duke captain's shirt looked too much like the color of their biggest rival.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

I think so far that I would give Ken Jeong, Joel McHale, and Bryan Tyree Henry the awards for best alumni...Ken gets the gold medal just for his dance moves!


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Peyton messed up and gave the answer before the other team had a chance to steal.

Cooper is still annoying.

I forget which team it was but they were really doing well, and then they started messing up. The second group of competitors got a lot wrong or didn't know a lot of them. Even I knew a lot of the ones missed, but not all.

I really wanted to see the Hooper category but they avoided it.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I just remembered. August has no holidays. They should have gotten that one first.

March and April have Easter but apparently it's not a federal holiday.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Peyton and Eli were on the cold open of "SNL" this week. It's really good. I don't know who Eli was or why it wasn't Cooper, but Peyton was Miles Teller. No relation that I am aware of to Penn's silent partner.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I was rooting for Duke! What a disappointment. So close. I know people who went there and people who hate Duke.

These kids miss so many that seem easy in the 2-minute drill, but they were quite good earlier.


----------



## samsauce29 (Nov 30, 2007)

HarleyRandom said:


> I was rooting for Duke! What a disappointment. So close. I know people who went there and people who hate Duke.
> 
> These kids miss so many that seem easy in the 2-minute drill, but they were quite good earlier.


I can't remember the captain's name, but he was so distraught afterwards. He knew that missing the gimme of "what direction is on the top of a map?" was their downfall.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

HarleyRandom said:


> I just remembered. August has no holidays. They should have gotten that one first.
> 
> March and April have Easter but apparently it's not a federal holiday.


The months with Federal holidays:
January (New Year's Day; Dr. Martin Luther King Jr.'s Birthday)
February (Washington's Birthday - yes, it's still called that, not Presidents Day)
May (Memorial Day)
June (Juneteenth)
July (Independence Day)
September (Labor Day)
October (Columbus Day)
November (Veterans Day; Thanksgiving)
December (Christmas)
Two reasons I can think of why Easter is not a holiday: one, isn't one Christian religious holiday enough, and two, it's always on a Sunday (I'm pretty sure some countries have Easter Monday, the day after Easter, as a holiday; USA is not one of them)


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

That Don Guy said:


> Two reasons I can think of why Easter is not a holiday: one, isn't one Christian religious holiday enough, and two, it's always on a Sunday (I'm pretty sure some countries have Easter Monday, the day after Easter, as a holiday; USA is not one of them)


The holiday is actually on a Friday but I can't think of a good reason, since it is after all a Christian observance.

It must not be federal, though.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

A lot of answers they should have known but didn't in the two-minute round.

There were times in the two-minute round where the teams did quite well.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Cooper had 2 good ones tonight..
1. He called Peyton "Pey-stub" 
2. When the question about Robert Todd Lincoln came up, he said, "Well, that's just straight up nepotism..." and gave Peyton "the look"


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

Interesting that my local newspaper's TV guide (yes we still get one on Saturdays in the paper) gave the spoiler of who is in the finals
Semis are on at 7 CDT and finals at 8


Spoiler


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Regina said:


> Cooper had 2 good ones tonight..
> 1. He called Peyton "Pey-stub"
> 2. When the question about Robert Todd Lincoln came up, he said, "Well, that's just straight up nepotism..." and gave Peyton "the look"


There really wasn't time for his nonsense.

There were some really good 2-minute rounds.

And then there was UCSB. Peyton's comments seemed like a participation trophy. They couldn't have been worse. But I didn't like their captain.

Didn't care for the Duke comment either. I know people who went there and rooted for that team.

Emma no. 1 has the prettiest hair. I was rooting for her team.

I'm confused about Forrest. It's not a girl's name and Forrest has a really low voice, and yet Forrest was wearing a dress and dark hose.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

There's some web site that has commercials and Peyton and one of his brothers are on it. The brother makes fun of Peyton for not being very good when he is playing football with kids.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I don't find Cooper nearly as annoying as before. 

Smart teams pass on a question as soon as they know they don't know the answer instead of wasting seconds thinking.

A big thing I like about this show is that the losers get a significant reward for contributing to the show. Game shows that give losing participants a big nothing really bother me. They spent a day working to promote your product. Reward them with something more than a (probable) free lunch.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

HarleyRandom said:


> The holiday is actually on a Friday but I can't think of a good reason, since it is after all a Christian observance.
> 
> It must not be federal, though.


That's Good Friday (when Jesus died), not Easter Sunday (when he was resurrected) - and it is a state holiday, and not every state at that. There was a time when, in California, state offices would close at noon on Good Friday and reopen at 3 in the afternoon.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

That Don Guy said:


> That's Good Friday (when Jesus died), not Easter Sunday (when he was resurrected) - and it is a state holiday, and not every state at that. There was a time when, in California, state offices would close at noon on Good Friday and reopen at 3 in the afternoon.


Right, a Christian observance, and not everyone is Christian.

Seems strange for California.

I haven't seen any of last night's episodes so I need to avoid reading.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Now I've seen the first one but not the finals. 

I was rooting for Emma's team because she's pretty, in a way. I don't recall her mentioning being autistic but there has been no sign of that. The other team did so well and then Emma's team kept getting answers wrong.

I also didn't recall Forrest saying anything about transitioning. That explains looking like a girl and talking like a guy and having a guy's name.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Great finale. How could anyone put Uruguay on the wrong coast?


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

So I saw the start of the CMA awards last night. He's insulting Luke Bryan and getting insulted right back. He said he was used to working with someone who was not professional, meaning Eli. I guess he works with Eli more than Cooper. 

I was pleasantly surprised with how they started. Usually it's some wild rock number that I can skip over, but this was the real deal. Country music for a change! And there was that dancer, and Luke wouldn't let him continue.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I am watching the CMA awards a half hour at a time. Peyton said he thought of co-host Luke Bryan as being like a brother, then he said, "That's not a compliment."


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Not an exact quote from Peyton. I finished watching the awards show.

"These are the Osborne brothers. They know what it's like to be told you have to work with your brother."


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Should have been a Super Bowl commercial, but Peyton and Eli are in a great new commercial for Pepsi and Lay's.


----------

